# Waiver for graduates from SA universties-PRP application



## yoh (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi All,

Does the waiver for foreigners that studied at south african universities have a time limit? for example if one graduated from an sa institution in 2012. Would this still apply given that the waiver came into effect after this.

Also can anyone prescribe a template foe the comprehensive currciulum vitae required as part of the PRp application- ill be applying as a 27b candidate, but im sure there are things they look for in this cv..

Thanks all


----------



## Goat20 (Jun 24, 2019)

yoh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does the waiver for foreigners that studied at south african universities have a time limit? for example if one graduated from an sa institution in 2012. Would this still apply given that the waiver came into effect after this.
> 
> ...


As long as you graduated from a South African university with a critical skill, you will be fine. As for thr CV, mine l just put my current role as Experience. I graduated last year and only have 4 months experience. I Collected my PR last month


----------



## Roisined (Jul 25, 2017)

Goat20 said:


> As long as you graduated from a South African university with a critical skill, you will be fine. As for thr CV, mine l just put my current role as Experience. I graduated last year and only have 4 months experience. I Collected my PR last month


You said you picked up your PR last month? When did you apply? I'm waiting for mine so trying to get an idea of timelines; although I know every case is different.


----------



## Goat20 (Jun 24, 2019)

Roisined said:


> Goat20 said:
> 
> 
> > As long as you graduated from a South African university with a critical skill, you will be fine. As for thr CV, mine l just put my current role as Experience. I graduated last year and only have 4 months experience. I Collected my PR last month
> ...


Time scales are really different. Mine took exactly 2 months. But my friend applied in January and he is still waiting.


----------



## aliafzal16 (Jul 15, 2019)

I am also applying under this category. How do you prove that your field of study is on the Critical SKills list? Do you need to get a letter or something?


----------



## Goat20 (Jun 24, 2019)

aliafzal16 said:


> I am also applying under this category. How do you prove that your field of study is on the Critical SKills list? Do you need to get a letter or something?


I had a letter from the Professional Board stating that l am eligible to register upon completion of training. 

You can also get a letter from the Head of Department from your tertiary institution


----------



## yoh (Jul 16, 2019)

*[email protected]*



Goat20 said:


> As long as you graduated from a South African university with a critical skill, you will be fine. As for thr CV, mine l just put my current role as Experience. I graduated last year and only have 4 months experience. I Collected my PR last month


Thanks a lot, will shoot my shot.
2 months! was this your first time applying, which vfs did you use.


----------



## Goat20 (Jun 24, 2019)

yoh said:


> Goat20 said:
> 
> 
> > As long as you graduated from a South African university with a critical skill, you will be fine. As for thr CV, mine l just put my current role as Experience. I graduated last year and only have 4 months experience. I Collected my PR last month
> ...


Yes it was my first time. VFS Cape Town


----------



## gustave (Jun 1, 2020)

hi everyone, I am graduated from a south African university(UJ) and I want to apply for a PR, I need some clarification regarding the following:

- How Can I know/prove that my qualification is under critical skills ? the gazette doesn't specify the qualification but rather the Career(Profession)

- Should I apply first for a Critical skills before applying for a PR or what ? what are the steps to follow ? (I did read about PRP Waiver)

Your help will be must appreciated !


----------



## Kofi85 (Nov 16, 2021)

Good day Everyone
I need some clarification and was wondering if members of this platform can assist 

I completed my studies at a south African university in 2019 under a critical skills category

Just want to find out if I need to apply for a critical skills permit first before a prp or I can apply directly for a prp using the graduate waiver. 

Thank you


----------



## SibaN9294 (Jul 7, 2021)

Kofi85 said:


> Good day Everyone
> I need some clarification and was wondering if members of this platform can assist
> 
> I completed my studies at a south African university in 2019 under a critical skills category
> ...


Hi there,
Basically if you want to apply for a 27b prp from within SA you have to hold a valid TRV (valid for at least 12 months). So if you have another temporary visa (ie spousal, student, asylum seeker etc) that’s still valid for more than 12 months from when you apply for the prp you can apply straight for the prp. If you don’t have a TRV you can apply straight for the prp from your home country. However if you want to apply from within SA and you don’t have a TRV then yes you’ll need a critical skills visa first (or any other TRV, I personally used a spousal visa). I hope this makes sense


----------



## dinema84 (Sep 4, 2020)

SibaN9294 said:


> Hi there,
> Basically if you want to apply for a 27b prp from within SA you have to hold a valid TRV (valid for at least 12 months). So if you have another temporary visa (ie spousal, student, asylum seeker etc) that’s still valid for more than 12 months from when you apply for the prp you can apply straight for the prp. If you don’t have a TRV you can apply straight for the prp from your home country. However if you want to apply from within SA and you don’t have a TRV then yes you’ll need a critical skills visa first (or any other TRV, I personally used a spousal visa). I hope this makes sense


Hello. How long did your PRP take to come out.


----------



## SibaN9294 (Jul 7, 2021)

dinema84 said:


> Hello. How long did your PRP take to come out.


Hi, it took exactly 19 months (applied Dec 2019, received Aug 2021). Was stuck on 4th quality assurance stage for 10/19 of those months until I emailed them.


----------

